# Where to buy ATI HD7850 & Seasonic S12II 620W Online



## ashikns (Jun 10, 2012)

My current rig is given below:
Core i5-2600k
Asus Maximus IV gene-z
XFX HD 5750
G skill Ripjaws X 8 gb dual channel
Cooler Master Extreme Power 460W

As mentioned I want to buy(online) a 7850 and a matching power supply. Please suggest which company to go for and where to buy it online.

Will Seasonic S12II-520W enough for this card? I found these two at flipkart:
*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-amd-gv-r...GVEP&ref=7454b02b-1928-4af4-8ba6-7660fb517f3e
*www.flipkart.com/seasonic-s12ii-52...5H9E&ref=85bc177a-20e9-4c1a-a97f-ca45cfd544e1

Is the gigabyte card good?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ Yup both products are excellent and your choice is spot on. But look for prices locally or other online sites as flipkart prices are high especially for the 7850. You may get it around 15.5k or thereabouts. Psu pricing is fine.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 10, 2012)

Mmm I chose flipkart because they usually ship fast and more importantly I can pay by debit card. That is a big convenience for me.


----------



## Saaby (Jun 10, 2012)

gigabyte 7850 in smcinternational is only around 15500/-. check that out


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 10, 2012)

the gigabyte card is the frequently recommended HD7850 card, here on TDF atleast (as well as the PSU). so your choices happen to be on the mark! as vickybat said, its slightly priced higher on flipkart. 
call up SMC Int'l. they most probably could get you a good deal. also, the PSU should come for close to *3.8k* locally (not quite sure though), so ask for that too to SMC. ask for Mr. Mahesh or Mr. Gurmeet at SMC. even if any of the above products happens to be currently unavailable with SMC, one of the above two gentlemen could help you get it within a short time. 

if by any chance they express their helplessness in this regard, you could call up golchhaIT at bengaluru, or MD computers at kolkata for the same. am sure any one of these three would help you get the products.

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 10, 2012)

Seasonic 520 W can be bought from ebay.in (Overclockerszone).

You can get it slightly cheaper with 5% ebay coupon and they ship very fast.(2 days max)

How abt this:

*www.flipkart.com/his-amd-h785qn2g2...K7F9&ref=efdf5b74-97f2-47fe-ad05-d1118f89c8c2


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 11, 2012)

at bit OT but i want to know that the golchhaIT prices are at lower side eg. they list MSI HD 6770 at 5999INR. does their listing prices of products at their website are including VAT or with out VAT


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 11, 2012)

^^
They are without VAT  AFAIK.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 11, 2012)

Me also like flipkart and their prices including everything (vat+shipping). Anyway @op, where do u live ?


----------



## ashikns (Jun 11, 2012)

I live at Ernakulam, kerala. Buying from SMC is a hassle for me since I have to deposit the money into their account and I have a tight schedule right now. I really wish they would introduce payment by debit card


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 11, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> at bit OT but i want to know that the golchhaIT prices are at lower side eg. they list MSI HD 6770 at 5999INR. does their listing prices of products at their website are including VAT or with out VAT



as saumil said, the prices are excluding VAT.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 11, 2012)

ashikns said:


> I live at Ernakulam, kerala. Buying from SMC is a hassle for me since I have to deposit the money into their account and I have a tight schedule right now. I really wish they would introduce payment by debit card



For the same reason once i had canceled my order, coz i did nt feel it was the safe way either (yes it may sounds silly) . Chk in local shops if u have time in weekend


----------



## Saaby (Jun 11, 2012)

ashikns said:


> I live at Ernakulam, kerala. Buying from SMC is a hassle for me since I have to deposit the money into their account and I have a tight schedule right now. I really wish they would introduce payment by debit card



Hey buddy...I bought gigabyte 7850 from SMC itself. I live in Trivandrum and it took me 4-5 days to get my card...no problems at all. SMC is a trusted company. the payment confirmation will take 24hrs i think.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 12, 2012)

I bought my entire rig from SMC before I do trust the company. It's just that I don't have time to go to a bank right now. Not for the next 15 days probably.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 12, 2012)

You could use your Internet Banking for NEFT Transfer to their bank account and they'll deliver the shipment to your home.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 12, 2012)

Yea, but NEFT is not enabled in my account, which means I will have to go the bank for that anyway.


----------

